
Google finally realized that racist search results are a problem - Yossi_Frenkel
https://theoutline.com/post/1430/google-finally-realized-that-racist-search-results-are-a-problem
======
rfz
Only a problem to them. This is the same company that redesigned their code to
be 'inclusive' of all 72 genders that were created in the last year.

Any censorship, especially in this day and age, is too much censorship. Google
has a huge say in what content is made readily available to people whether you
like them or not.

------
65827
On the one hand all the "HILARIOUS WACKY" alt right idiots are getting really,
really old, but I really can't imagine any company I want deciding which
information is appropriate for the public less than Google. Of all the 21st
century American corporate oligarchies Google should scare you the most.

------
throwaway8376
Hopefully they'll fix the offensive "european people history" output as well.

